# Mad Max: Fury Road Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*AND THE WINNER IS...*














:fireworks1::fireworks2:*BKEELER10*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

Once again, chances of winning were incredibly good on this one. Thanks to Mike Edwards and Warner Bros for organizing this Giveaway, and to Bryan for being an active member on HTS! :T Hopefully this movie will rock your system...make sure to square your insurance away before playing! :hsd:

In other forum news, we are wrapping-up our MiniDSP Giveaway tomorrow...so if you haven't entered, click here for details!​


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats, Bryan!!!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats BKEELER10 and Enjoy!


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

How many entries?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations. A great movie indeed!!!! 
:hsd:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations, enjoy your prize. :T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

^ What they said!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumen said:


> ^ What they said!


 and again!!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats! Great movie and re-watch ability is high on Mad Max.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats Bryan, enjoy the movie! I haven't seen it yet, but I have heard it's pretty intense.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to getting it. And many thanks to Home Theater Shack for continuing to do amazing giveaways. It seems to just not stop. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Bryan!!!:sn:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads Bryan, I know you're looking forward to it! Enjoy the show.!!!


----------

